# New(er) Agility Venue



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I just attended a UKI trail today. Let me say WHAT A BLAST!!! It's international style trial and is it ever competitor friendly!!! Our trail was smaller so everyone had to pitch in but I didn't hear one complaint about anything. 

It has your traditional agility (standard) and jumping (jumper) runs. It also has games, snooker and gamblers, it has a speedstakes where it's just jumps and tunnels, no spreads, or weaves. It has a "power and speed" class, that's tomorrow so I'm still to find out what it entails. It also has a "master series" which is their highest level class. It's an agility run over a challenging course, followed by the jumper heat. If you are 1st or 2nd in your division, you get a "bye" to their National Finals. 

The courses today were some of the best I run on. Definitely challenging but seriously fun. Oh they had a wall jump too. Everything went smooth, they even allowed a bitch in heat to run. She just had a mat at the start line to sit on and she ran last in each class. She didn't throw any of the male dogs off. 

You can run for exhibition only and you can take training aids in the ring. You can have a "do-over" run for $5 at the end of the class just for your piece of mind. It was fun and didn't drag the day on too long. They also do day of show entries. 

Gabby was good she had 5 runs today. We didn't enter snooker today's game. In agility she had 1 bar (bad handler) but ended in 5th place, it was a 5 pt deduction. In her master agility, we kinda fell apart. Three tunnels and I think the added suction got to her. But in the jumper portion she had one bar again and again a handler error. I let my husband run her today in jumpers and speedstakes. He Q'd in jumpers fifth place and made a couple handler errors but it's a seriously fast course. It's why I'm letting him run that, he can run faster than I can. 

Tomorrow is another day. If a UKI trial comes to your area, go play. You can move laterally from other venues. I ran in the highest level since Gabby runs master at AKC. If you can't go play, go watch. It's very different and lots of fun. 







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Very fun! Thanks for sharing... I am going to have to check this out at some point.

What height did you run?


----------

